# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  امکان ترمیم معدل مجدد

## LEA

سلام روزتون بخیر

امروز مطلع شدم که برای* کسانی که قبل از مصوبه ی جدید یکبار ترمیم کرده بودن امکان یکبار ترمیم معدل مجدد وجود داره*

این موضوع در یه سایت معتبر خوندم

ایا کسی هم این موضوع اطلاع داره؟جای دیگه ای اطلاع رسانی شده؟

----------


## felfel rize

سلام وقت بخیر
تو سایت سنجش که چیزی نیست! مشخص نیس دارن چیکار میکنن :Yahoo (31): 
واسه اطمینان از آموزش و پرورش شهرتون بپرسین بهتره

----------


## LEA

> سلام وقت بخیر
> تو سایت سنجش که چیزی نیست! مشخص نیس دارن چیکار میکنن
> واسه اطمینان از آموزش و پرورش شهرتون بپرسین بهتره


یکی از دوستان گفت اره اطلاعیه ی شوراس

اره باید مطمئن شد

----------


## felfel rize

بله منم دیدم تو تاپیک مربوط به این مصوبۀ جدید، باز خداروشکررر، جز این بود دیگه خیلیییییی خیلییییی بی انصافی میشد :Y (707):

----------


## LEA

> بله منم دیدم تو تاپیک مربوط به این مصوبۀ جدید، باز خداروشکررر، جز این بود دیگه خیلیییییی خیلییییی بی انصافی میشد


 :Yahoo (21): دقیقااااا

----------


## mohammad_kh199

پس مایی که چند سال پیش یبار ترمیم رفتیم دوباره میتونیم؟

----------


## LEA

> پس مایی که چند سال پیش یبار ترمیم رفتیم دوباره میتونیم؟


اره میشه

خبرش امروز اومده

*چون شما یکبار قبل از مصوبه انجام دادین و از مصوبه مطلع که نبودین...پس یکبار دیگه میتونید*

----------

